# Is this a Hemorrhoid?



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

For the last couple of months I have felt this pee size lump in my anal area. It is more noticeable when I am having a bm as it was more internal. It never hurt as far as I can remember.Well yesterday this pea sized lump which was more of an internal thing got much larger, external and tender when I touch it. It Is not an extremely painful thing right now. It doesn't appear to be any color. I can feel some discomfort from it but it's not extremely painful. It is really freaking me out!! It went from something you could not see and I could not feel pain from to something that is obvious to the eye and I can constantly feel.I did strain a little trying to have a bm yesterday. I also broke by own personal record of reps with barbells while lifting weights yesterday. I figure either one of these things could of worsened a hemorrhoid. I just don't get why it would get worse while I was not constipated. I have had almost diareah like bowel movements for the last week or so. I have assumed that I have had hemorrhoids for a while now for various reasons. I believe they were internal. This seems more external. I have been using prep h for the last couple of months already.I know the way I obsess over things so even if this thing doesn't hurt that bad it will always be in the back of my mind and I will feel like it's killing me even though it isn't currently.So what does this sound like? Please don't just tell me to go and see my doctor. That is impossible for me right now and I will see him later. I'm just looking for opinions right now.


----------



## Lauralee08 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds very similar as when I went to ask if I had hemorrhoids. My bum felt swollen, so reluctantly my doctor got me to strip down to take a look. Turns out I do have a few hemorrhoids. My doctor said they will swell when I am straining but when I am not they wont affect me. So even if it is hemorrhoids just be careful not to wipe to hard - sometimes when they are really sore I use Vaseline. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sounds like a hemmie. Keep using the OTC stuff. The D could make hemmies feel worse... try TUCKS or something like that maybe?


----------



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

I just talked to a doc who pretty much guaranteed me that I have a hemorrhoid. Even after looking at some pics on google and looking at what I have close up it's the same thing. I'm too damn young for everything that happens to me I swear!So what about working out? Can I still lift weights like I used too? I'm not totally sure that's what irritated this hemorrhoid to begin with. Maybe it's got something to do with me having diareah for so long.Considering that it is much bigger now is It swollen? It feels swollen. Will it go back down to it's original size eventually? I must say that when it was pee sized lump I thought I could have anal cancer or something but now it appears to be a hemmorrhoid. In some ways I feel better in some ways I don't. I hope it goes back to the pee sized lump soon!Also this sounds kind of gross but considering it was an internal and now it's an external can I push it back up there? I wouldn't feel as much pain if it was internal right?Also any other advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better Matt, everyone has haemorrhoids! Inside the anus there is a padding around the sphincter which controls continence. What happens when you have a haemorrhoid is that this padding is pushed out, which makes it weaker and then you have a pea sized lump which protrudes from the anus - and voila ... a haemorrhoid. Now obviously not everyone has a prolapsed haemorrhoid, but I like to remind myself of this when I feel bad because my GP told me I had a tiny one. You can get haemorrhoids from diarrhoea as well - not just constipation, basically anything that puts a lot of pressure on that area. I find mine always flare up if I've used either a Fleet enema or sometimes even suppositories. I don't know if you have it in the US but there's a great thing called Proctofoam you can get here, which is great if you have one that hurts - its a foam enema that soothes the inside of the anus, and its great. I'd a really sore one from having a lot of bowel movements last weekend and my doctor gave me a script for this stuff. Its used to treat ulcerative colitis, anal fissures and haemorrhoids and really is like instant relief! It does have a steroid in it so you can only use it for one week. Other things that can help are warm baths, using baby wipes instead of toilet roll and applying baby cream to the area. I know what you mean, I feel far too young to be dealing with all this stuff - I've a bowel slower than an 80 year old, an anal fissure, a small haemorrhoid and a suspected rectal prolapse! I'm falling apart!You might want to try a stool softener to keep your stools nice and soft in the meantime because straining will only make it worse!All the bestEm


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Not sure I would go pushing it back up in there. I have both internal and external hemorrhoids. They are definitely aggravated by constipation and weight lifting both. One thing I have finally learned about weights over the years is that you get better results and avoid aggravating hemorrhoids when you lighten the weight and concentrate on isolating the muscle you are working. I am bigger than a lot of guys in the gym who bench 50% more than I do. For immediate relief, Proctofoam works well for me to reduce a flareup.


----------

